# Racing Edition



## ATXBoy (Jun 3, 2005)

hey i was at a nissan dealership to day and was told of a racing two tone paint for 280z's can anyone post some pics on this matter, he said they were gold abd black or silver and blue thanks


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

ATXBoy said:


> hey i was at a nissan dealership to day and was told of a racing two tone paint for 280z's can anyone post some pics on this matter, he said they were gold abd black or silver and blue thanks


I believe it was the 10th Anniversary Edition


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> I believe it was the 10th Anniversary Edition


There is also the ZXR. The 10th was a looks package basically. The ZXR could be considered the "racing package."


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> There is also the ZXR. The 10th was a looks package basically. The ZXR could be considered the "racing package."


Now THATs sexy, id like to get my hands on one of those :thumbup:


----------



## ATXBoy (Jun 3, 2005)

Domdogg123 said:


> I believe it was the 10th Anniversary Edition


thanx for all the help guys, the guy said that i should paint my 92 240sx like that but idk


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> There is also the ZXR. The 10th was a looks package basically. The ZXR could be considered the "racing package."


yeah the ZXR homologated the whale tail for IMSA 










http://zhome.com/History/ZXR.htm 

I found one for sale once in high school, poor thing had been treated very poorly. Guy didn't even know what he had.


----------

